# I dissected a Spyder this morning...



## bikemonkey (Dec 25, 2017)

Need to get this ready for the Feb bike show...

Dead Spyder before the dissection


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Dec 25, 2017)

Guts everywhere.


----------



## rfeagleye (Dec 25, 2017)

Looks like a fun little project. I dig that shifter ball.


----------



## bikemonkey (Dec 26, 2017)

rfeagleye said:


> Looks like a fun little project. I dig that shifter ball.



Thanks - mostly dust and one broken spoke - I am so tired of deep rust.

The shifter is shown in the 1968 catalog pic as being a white T-handle so this one is a bit of a mystery. The saddle and serial number dial this bike in at 1968 specifically so not sure if it is stock, factory substitute, or owner replaced. I would imagine the lucite ball was black at some point.

It is no big deal in the scheme of things, at least it is there and it looks pretty cool. All in all the bike looks 99% OEM.


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 17, 2018)

Spyder in the snow!

Snowing all morning but came in and finished my Spyder project undisturbed.


----------



## rfeagleye (Jan 17, 2018)

That came out great!


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 31, 2018)

rfeagleye said:


> That came out great!



Thanks to you it came out even better! The Red Line front tire you just sent me was exactly what I needed - Thanks so much!


----------

